# How Much? Contract? etc...



## leeroix (Jan 27, 2014)

OK. I have been contacted about a job for an interior decorator. This would be for a high-end home, and a very busy, sought after decorator. Technically, Im confident in my skills and have the ability to produce a quality product.  This could potentially lead to several other well paying jobs... -but thats just it, Im not sure what to charge for this. Does anyone have any insight? I wanted at least 1500 for the time spent on location, and my time editing. (time in the AM and PM on location, and editing) Also, does anyone have any idea about a contract I could find online? Photography is not new to me, but the area in which I'm about to delve into is. So, heres what I'm after - I want to cover my ass. I want to be compensated fairly, I don't want to be shortchanged, and above all else, I want it to lead to further engagements with out her feeling that I am too expensive. Also, in the contract, what would be the proper action taken for copyrights and releases for the photos?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 27, 2014)

This is a very complex question, and it's hard to give any useful answers without more information.  For me, the work side of this would be 'straight time' at $125/hr.  The other component of the pricing is the license/use, and I have to admit, that this sort of work is outside my scope of expertise, but depending on the nature and duration of use, I could see it going anywhere from a couple of thousand to $5000+.  

You'll need to sit down with the designer and find out exactly what she wants as a deliverable, how she intends to use, for how long, and whether it would be exclusive or non-exclusive use.  I can't speak to California law, but I always keep contracts & agreements simple.  "I and her agree to the following work at a rate of..."  "I will deliver the following products in the following format on or before..."  "I retain copyright"  "Her agrees that the images will only be used for ....  for a period not to exceed..."  Talk a lawyer for best results.


----------



## leeroix (Jan 27, 2014)

Good ideas. Im going to send her an email asking for more information. I need to have a better idea of what EXACTLY she's after so I can provide a more accurate quote. I agree that simple sounds better to me for the contract. Would _any_ lawyer have this sort of contract info, or do I need to seek out one that specializes in ???


----------



## pgriz (Jan 27, 2014)

Has she worked with other photographers before?  If she has, what was she not happy with the last time around?  Is any of that other work viewable by you?  If you're her "first" (lucky you - :hugs: ), then perhaps a more general discussion of where she wants this to go would be appropriate.


----------



## leeroix (Jan 27, 2014)

She has worked with others in the past. Would it be too bold to simply ask what she didn't like? or why they weren't still doing the work?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 27, 2014)

This should be 'general law', but it wouldn't hurt to look for one who specializes in contract & IP Law.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 27, 2014)

leeroix said:


> She has worked with others in the past. Would it be too bold to simply ask what she didn't like? or why they weren't still doing the work?



My work isn't photography, but when I find out a potential client has had other "experiences", I always ask why they aren't continuing to work with them.  It cuts to the chase, and lets me know how credible the client is.  Some clients are high-maintenance, and sometimes they just got a raw deal.  You won't know unless you ask.  I definitely ask what their expectations are going forward.  Sometimes the issue was more related to the "fit" of the client to the way the other contractors worked - again, useful information.


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2014)

What part of California, and put a dollar range on 'high end home'?

Visit American Society of Media Photographers 

and on the left side of their home page click on *Business Resources* and start reading.

I would consider charging a % of the fee the interior designers is getting


----------



## leeroix (Jan 27, 2014)

^very cool  thanks for that.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

Maybe the other photographer won't work for her again because she is a bad payer, ask what her budget is


----------



## leeroix (Jan 28, 2014)

She got back to me via email, she requires lots of shots of the house, - kitchen, living room outdoor etc... they will be used on her website and for her portfolio - with the goal of getting the shots published. I will broach the question as why she is no longer using the previous photographer as well in my follow up...


----------



## tirediron (Jan 28, 2014)

Ditch the e-mail; meet in person, or at the VERY least talk on the telephone.  It is almost impossible to get a sense of a person through e-mail.


----------



## leeroix (Jan 28, 2014)

I have talked to her on the phone as well thats how she got a hold of me- we will also be doing a walkthrough a few days before the shoot. I thought emailing some simple questions to answer at her leisure would be fine. She _seems_ fine to me, and I was recommended through a friend.


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2014)

Here are the details of a successful commercial photography estimate to make just 13 images for 3 years of web use, e-mail marketing, social-media.
Each additional image wanted for the same usage is $500 more for each image.
Case Study: Producing A Successful Estimate | DigitalPhotoPro.com

The more shots she wants, the more it should cost her.


----------



## leeroix (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow. Thank You for that!


----------



## kathyt (Jan 28, 2014)

leeroix said:


> She has worked with others in the past. Would it be too bold to simply ask what she didn't like? or why they weren't still doing the work?


I would ask these questions, but I am a very outspoken person. Asking her what she liked and disliked about the previous encounters would be a good start to a healthy working relationship. The more you know, the better you can assist her.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 28, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Ditch the e-mail; meet in person, or at the VERY least talk on the telephone.  It is almost impossible to get a sense of a person through e-mail.


YES!!!!!!! Call her.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 9, 2014)

Well.... I did it.

Awesome house. Great time. A LOT of work.


----------

